# Stocking questions



## nibog21 (Oct 3, 2012)

I am looking to set up a cichlid tank. I have been fish keeping for a few years and finally have a tank that I would like to use for cichlids.

It is a 72 gallon bow front, with two cycled Fluval 405 canister filters, each rated for 100 gallons with 340 GPH.

I am looking to pick the brains of you cichlid folk and want to plan out a suitable stocking.

Cichlids that interest me so far, and I know that they will not all be suitable which is why I am asking for your advice, are Angels, kribensis, Blood Parrots, Jack Dempseys, yellow labs, etc...

Any suggestions on possible groupings and what, if any, schooling fish/dithers I can/should add?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

nibog21 said:


> Cichlids that interest me so far, and I know that they will not all be suitable which is why I am asking for your advice, are Angels, kribensis, Blood Parrots, Jack Dempseys, yellow labs, etc...


You could keep Angels with kribensis..
You could keep Blood Parrots with Jack Dempseys
You could keep Yellow Labs with other Lake Malawi mbuna...

Which of these three do you want to use as a starting place?


----------



## nibog21 (Oct 3, 2012)

Both the BP with JD group and the Angels and kribs interest me. 
I can source both BPs and Angels easily, the kribs and JD are less commonly seen around here but my LFS can source them.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

nibog21 said:


> Both the BP with JD group and the Angels and kribs interest me.
> I can source both BPs and Angels easily, the kribs and JD are less commonly seen around here but my LFS can source them.


Gotta pick one or the other... :wink:


----------



## nibog21 (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes I am just trying to figure out stocking that could go for one group or the other should the JDs or Kribs prove hard to get. I am trying to figure out what else works with both groups so that I can see about sourcing them.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

nibog21 said:


> Yes I am just trying to figure out stocking that could go for one group or the other should the JDs or Kribs prove hard to get. I am trying to figure out what else works with both groups so that I can see about sourcing them.


You should be able to find some nice kribs on aquabid... Some of the Pelvicachromis taeniatus types are nicer than regular kribs, and should be available. They would be a better mix still than the regular kribs.


----------



## nibog21 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you.

I think I may lean towards the BP and JD, would they be able to live long term in the 75 or would they out grow it?
I am looking to stock long term and know that they are a bit bulkier.

I know 1 JD, but would 1 or 2 BP work better? What other fish would be compatible with them?


----------



## nibog21 (Oct 3, 2012)

Been poking around....

Severum? Cockatoo? Jewels? Kenyis? Rams?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

nibog21 said:


> Been poking around....
> 
> Severum? Cockatoo? Jewels? Kenyis? Rams?


No to all of the above in your tank.

======

The key will be managing the aggression of the JD in your tank. Some JD's could be too aggressive, some would be just fine. Start with larger BP's than the JD, and put them in the tank first. With three mature cichlids that are decent size, growing to 8" or so, you really will be fully stocked in cichlids. I would add in some dither fish, such as Giant Danios, Tiger Barbs, Silver Dollars.... Large catfish such as Synodontis could be mixed as well.


----------



## nibog21 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you for letting me pick your brain -

would any of those I just listed work if I went the Angel and Krib route? To be honest neither pairing is something I need - I am trying to figure out cichlids in general.


----------



## nibog21 (Oct 3, 2012)

I guess I should also note that I am not looking for a very rocky/cave set up. I prefer plantings and driftwood.


----------



## nibog21 (Oct 3, 2012)

Angels and rams?

The rams look gorgeous


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Plants and JD's and BP's won't work out too well.

You certainly could do angels and rams in such as setup. You could add in a couple of schools of tetras, some small catfish such as corydoras.


----------



## nibog21 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you.

Over the next couple of weeks I will see if I can find rams. Any specific type(s) you would recommend?


----------



## nibog21 (Oct 3, 2012)

Here are my plans thus far - -

One Blood parrot, one Blue Acara and maybe one Gold or Green Severum.

A few rams/apistogramas, a school of tiger barbs and a school of corydoras.

thoughts?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

nibog21 said:


> Here are my plans thus far - -
> 
> One Blood parrot, one Blue Acara and maybe one Gold or Green Severum.
> 
> ...


Won't work. Having a hard time focusing on a single direction?


----------



## nibog21 (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes I am. I went to a few lfs today to see what my local availability is for stocking and this is what was thrown at me.

I am a bit lost and not ashamed to admit it.

I think I seem to lean towards SA cichilds but have been getting so many conflicting profiles on compatibility on line that I can't figure out a stocking. I don't want to buy at random and want a planned stocking before I look to actually purchase the fish.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

If you would prefer a planted tank, then stick with that. Rams, Apistos, Angels, Kribensis types would all work, though not necessarily all in your tank. The other fish will a result in driftwood and rocks only.

With a Blue Acara, Blood Parrot and Severum, you are at the limit of the stocking of your tank.

It comes down to what you want most. Remember, this is a tank that should be setup for many years once you are done the stocking. It doesn't matter that it might take six months to stock it properly. You aren't looking for uncommon fish, and while the local store might not have all you want now, they should in a matter of time. If not, buying online, or aquabid is easy enough, and you'll easily find what you want. I've done both, and had great results. Don't settle, get what you actually want, even if it takes longer.


----------



## Bananas HD (Oct 20, 2012)

Ok so i'm fairly new to the fish scene, so bare with me i don't know any "scientific names" but i have 4 convicts, rainbow shark, White top afra?, Buda, 2 red devils, texas blue, and some longer cichlid with stripes (i'll snap a pic when i get a chance) and they are all in a 75 gallon, with crushed coral, and mostly sandstone rocks. my afra CONSTANTLY goes after my buda, i'm surprised neither of them has died. And the longer cichlid always wants to fight too i guess and i was wondering if i should split any of them up to stop this.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Bananas HD said:


> Ok so i'm fairly new to the fish scene, so bare with me i don't know any "scientific names" but i have 4 convicts, rainbow shark, White top afra?, Buda, 2 red devils, texas blue, and some longer cichlid with stripes (i'll snap a pic when i get a chance) and they are all in a 75 gallon, with crushed coral, and mostly sandstone rocks. my afra CONSTANTLY goes after my buda, i'm surprised neither of them has died. And the longer cichlid always wants to fight too i guess and i was wondering if i should split any of them up to stop this.


Well, you've got enough fish for three 75 gallons, maybe more, if you've identified them correctly... what is a buda?


----------



## Bananas HD (Oct 20, 2012)

Like I said, I don't know any scientific names so I will post a pic if I can figure out how.


----------



## Bananas HD (Oct 20, 2012)

OK, here we go, this is the Buda that i was talking about (or at least thats what the local fish joints call them) & my White Top Afra?

buda>>








Afra >>









If you know the real names of these that would be helpful, thanks


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Tilapia Buttikoferi and Cynotilapia Afra.


----------



## Bananas HD (Oct 20, 2012)

metricliman said:


> Tilapia Buttikoferi and Cynotilapia Afra.


Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

If it is a male, the T. buttikoferi needs a bigger tank on it's own when it grows up. They get to 18", and are very aggressive. I don't know if you really have red devils, but they too get aggressive, and can grow over 12". The tank has some serious stocking issues, that likely will become problematic down the road.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Nibog21 is researching to try and have a tank that will not have problems down the road. Many fish are fine together till they hit puberty. Kind of like little boys...lol


----------



## Bananas HD (Oct 20, 2012)

Fogelhund said:


> If it is a male, the T. buttikoferi needs a bigger tank on it's own when it grows up. They get to 18", and are very aggressive. I don't know if you really have red devils, but they too get aggressive, and can grow over 12". The tank has some serious stocking issues, that likely will become problematic down the road.


So, what would you recommend to solve this problem?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Fogelhund said:


> With a Blue Acara, Blood Parrot and Severum, you are at the limit of the stocking of your tank.


You could rehome the rest.


----------

